# First unread post



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm having a problem right now, though this isn't the first time, where the forum stops paying attention to what posts I've read.

Right now, in my User CP, I have about 10 subscribed threads listed. Some of these threads I have read all the posts, but the thread title is still in bold, and if I click on the little orange arrow thingy, it keeps taking me to the same post.

The same thing is happening in the forums themselves. Threads I have completely read are still bold, and the little orange arrow seems to be stuck on a particular post.

While I'm at it, I notice that sometimes (usually in the morning) takes me to the last post in a thread instead of my first unread post. I then have to scan back and figure out where my actual first unread post is.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Have you tried deleting the TCF cookies? You might have something corrupt in there.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, I think that was it. When I logged out and logged back in, things were better.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

That will occasionally happen to me (if you're using Firefox) if I've had the browser open for a long period of time.


----------

